# South Austin



## Garmorn (Dec 7, 2009)

I am looking to start a Saturday campaign on Sat. Either afternoon or evening.  

It will be D&D 4e campaign and will start after the Jan 1.  I am hoping to have a nice 50/50 combat/interaction campaign with a long term plot and plenty of choices for the party.


----------

